# My New Self Portrait from Photo



## portrait artist (Jul 5, 2007)

My hubby and I will be celebrating our first year anniversary next month.  I'd like to give him  something timeless but totally HOT   So, here's what I did from one of the photos I took.  





What do you think guys?


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 13, 2007)

Can't resist posting something. So here it is: My wife would slap my mind for commenting!


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jul 13, 2007)

portrait artist said:


> My hubby and I will be celebrating our first year anniversary next month.  I'd like to give him  something timeless but totally HOT   So, here's what I did from one of the photos I took.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think it's hot. i would love it if my fiance gave me a photo of her like this!!

:thumbup:


----------

